# Which cockerel is this chick from?



## JTR3 (May 5, 2021)

Hi everyone....
so i have a stunning little chick that was hatched out from my Welsummer egg.... but not sure if it’s crossed with my Light Sussex or Gold Laced Barnevelder cockerel?? I immediately thought light sussex as its light in colour, but after google imaging I’m just not sure..... 
Appreciate any feedback on this, thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Peep is going to have to grow up more to know much of anything about who the father might be. Even then it might be hard to tell. Sometimes they take on the body shape of one of the parents which makes it easier but not always.


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

Doesn' t look like it has any Sussex in it, but as @robin415 wrote, it was a bit to early to tell.So what was the outcome? Know the father yet?


----------

